# 'pay as you go' gyms in Dublin city centre?



## harza (7 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know of any 'pay as you go' gyms in Dublin city centre?


----------



## Kirian (7 Mar 2005)

The Markievicz Gym has been advertising a lot recently (on the DART). It's Pay-as-you-go.

I've never been there so can't comment if it's good or not. I think it's run by Dublin City council. Can't remember the name of the street but it's kind of behind Tara street station.

Maybe if anyone has been there they can let us know if it's any good.


----------



## Gar123 (7 Mar 2005)

World Gym, on Abbey Street

it's beside Guineys, upstairs you can see the name printed on the window!


----------



## Martin6 (30 May 2007)

The YMCA on Aunger St D2 it's only €5 in and it's quite good!

Good Luck!

MArtin


----------



## josie80 (31 May 2007)

The Markievicz Gym is ok but i wouldn't recommend it at peak times (5 -7) as it's pretty small so you may be waiting for machines, it's also really warm at peak times and theres no air con other then that it's fine, it's open on a saturday and isn't usually that busy .


----------



## Trudee (31 May 2007)

YMCA Claremont Road in Sandymount are pay as you go


----------



## TheHook (11 Dec 2008)

Markievicz and YMCA as the guys saids. There is another one up the very top of connell street past the Ambassador on the other side of the road as you head towards Dorset Street. It is down steps. The name is gone from me now bit its pay as you. 

also if it is any good too you Finglas Leisure Centre is pay as you go.
Check out 
[broken link removed]

That might help you at


----------

